# Edifier s550 vs s530



## a-e-x (12. März 2010)

Hey!
Ich stehe vor der Wahl mir eines dieser beiden Systeme zu kaufen. Mal abgesehen davon dass das s550 ein 5.1 system ist, wo liegen die unterschiede zum s530 was den sound angeht? gerade beim bass soll das s550 ja spitze sein was die frequenztrennungen etc angeht. ist das beim s530 auch so? 
Gruß, Alex


----------



## querinkin (12. März 2010)

Die Satelliten sind bei beiden Systemen die Gleichen. Der Sub des S550 ist der des Edifier S730. Hat mehr Power.


----------



## querinkin (12. März 2010)

Die Satelliten sind bei beiden Systemen die Gleichen. Der Sub des S550 ist der des Edifier S730. Hat mehr Power.


----------



## a-e-x (12. März 2010)

hm, meinste dafür lohnt sich der aufpreis von 150 euro? is ja schon ne menge geld...


----------



## querinkin (12. März 2010)

Das musst du entscheiden. Wenn du 5.1 willst ja wenn nicht dann nein. xD Der Bass des S550 ist definitiv der Stärkere. Ich besitze das S530 und bin zu frieden damit. Habe jedoch noch kein S550/S730 probegehört.


----------



## a-e-x (12. März 2010)

ok, dann werde ich da nochmal genau drüber nachdenken. danke dir erstmal, hat schonw as geholfen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (12. März 2010)

ich habe auch die S530. zusammen mit der Asus Xonar genieße ich Filme und Musil auf ein Neues.  ich guck mir sogar alte Filme nur wegen des geilen Klanges nochmal an...^^ Bässe sind satt und präzise. Stimmen kristall klar..


----------



## rytme (13. März 2010)

Es kommt halt einfach drauf an ob du lieber ein 5.1 oder ein 2.1 System haben möchtest, nur aufgrund des stärkeren und vllt. besseren Basses würde ich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Feuerreiter (13. März 2010)

Den vermeintlich "stärkeren" Bass wird man im Endeffekt eh nie brauchen, du hörst ja nicht jeden Tag auf 110dB  .
Also: 2.1: S530
5.1: S550

Vom Hörtest (ich meine, es war computerbase) sollen beide Systeme gleich klingen.


----------



## a-e-x (13. März 2010)

es geht mir vorwiegend ja auch nicht darum dass der bass "lauter" ist, sondern darum, dass er auch im tiefen tonbereich zu differenzieren weiß was die frequenzen angeht. es gibt ja systeme, da klingt der bass genau gleich wenn zb die note c oder die note g gespielt wird, weil die frequenzen nicht so genau wiedergegeben werden können. mir ist das deshalb wichtig weil ich musik mache (dance und houseproduktionen) und da muss ich halt genau hören können ob in allen bereichen genug druck vorhanden ist...

PS: Wer jetzt ankommt "dann kauf dir doch studiomonitore" oder sowas.... die stehen im studio in meiner heimatstadt, ich studiere aber woanders und dafür ist das neue soundsystem auch.


----------



## Feuerreiter (14. März 2010)

Also:

Zitat von Computerbase:

S530 Sub:



			
				Computerbase schrieb:
			
		

> Kritisch könnte man auch den Subwoofer beäugen, ist dieser doch aufgrund seiner Größe nicht mehr mit den Tieftonwürfeln vergleichbar, die Edifier mit den teureren Systemen bündelt. Beim Hören desselben verfliegt die Angst vor einem zu schwachen Basspartner aber schnell: Der Subwoofer des Edifier S530D ist durchaus potent, potent genug jedenfalls, die Grenzen des Zimmers, in dem er aufspielt, zu sprengen und benachbarte Hörer zu finden. Sein Tiefbasspotenzial ist merklich geringer als bei den größeren Edifier-Systemen, aber bei weitem nicht schlecht. Er bietet darüber hinaus ausreichend Struktur bei der Tieftonwiedergabe, wirkt aber mit abnehmender Frequenz kontinuierlich weicher.



S550:



			
				Computerbase schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenüber einem 2.1-Set kann das Edifier S550 die natürlichen Qualitäten ohnehin ausspielen: Die Mehrkanalwiedergabe gefällt durch und durch und hält sich mehr als nur wacker gegen die Konkurrenz. Ein um's andere Mal könnte der Subwoofer etwas dominanter zu Werke schreiten. Er kann, wenn er denn will, ist aber deutlich zurückhaltender abgestimmt als etwa Teufels Systeme. Das mag gefallen, die Berliner sorgen aber für einen Hauch mehr Spaß in Stücken mit präsentem Tieftonanteil. Auch hier gilt aber: Der Subwoofer hält in den allermeisten Fällen, was er optisch verspricht und ist sicher nicht so schnell aus der Contenance zu bringen.



Wenn dir 2.1 reicht, wieso dann nicht das S530.


----------



## freak094 (14. März 2010)

da kann ich dir auch zum Teufel Concept E400 raten, das nen ich mal nen Bass!
Ist momentan 10% günstiger


----------



## a-e-x (14. März 2010)

beim teufel muss man aber noch die ganzen kabel dazukaufen. erstens kommt man dann wieder auf den preis vom s550, zweitens.. nö!  und drittens ists vom sound her wohl nicht so geil wie das edifier.
joa, würde auch fast meinen dass das s530 reicht. ist ja schon n ganz schöner aufpreis zum s550 irgendwie....


----------



## Feuerreiter (14. März 2010)

Falls du viele Filme guckst (die auch in 5.1 abgemischt sind), würde sich das S550 lohnen. Andernfalls aber nicht. Musik ist ja eh immer nur stereo.

Oder du kaufst dir einen tollen Kopfhörer, für 200€ kriegt man vielleicht einen, der Lautsprecher bis 600€ schlägt. Ich benutze selber ausschließlich einen Kopfhörer am PC (einen für 50€, AKG K530), aber der ist um Längen besser als mein vorheriges 150€-Lautsprechersystem (5.1).

Manchen sind Kopfhörer aber auf Dauer zu unbequem.. meiner ist toll vom "Fühlen" mit seinem selbsteinstellendem Kopfband aus Leder.. ich merk schon, ich könnte noch Stunden über ihn erzählen  .


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (14. März 2010)

Wenn du Musik produziert, wäre dann nicht ein Kombi aus Verstärker und 2x Lautsprechern besser? ^^ 

Kennt eigentlich niemand dieses System von Onkyo? Oder kann einschätzen wie gut es z.B. im Vergleich zu den Edifier/Teufel Sytemen ist? Das wird ja mittlerweile sogar bei Hardwareversande.de geführt und erfreut sich scheinbar größerer Beliebtheit. 
Hier nochmal der Test, den ich schonmal verlinkt hatte.


----------



## freak094 (14. März 2010)

> und drittens ists vom sound her wohl nicht so geil wie das edifier.



find ich nicht


----------



## coffeinfreak (14. März 2010)

Das E400 ist Spielzeug, ich geb dir nur einen Tipp, warte noch ein bisschen denn von Edifier kommt was neues


----------



## a-e-x (14. März 2010)

was kommt denn neues von edifier und vor allem wann? woher weißte das? hatte nix an neuen news gefunden irgendwie.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. März 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Das E400 ist Spielzeug, ich geb dir nur einen Tipp, warte noch ein bisschen denn von Edifier kommt was neues



ha, du arbeitest also doch für das Marketing von Edifier , wusste ich doch schon immer 

Spielzeug sind solche Satelliten-Subwoofer-Systeme doch alle wenn man ehrlich ist. Wirklich guten Klang bekommt man nur aus Regal- oder Standlautsprechern.


----------



## 8800 GT (15. März 2010)

Danke schon mal für eire meinungen. DIe größeren Nubox Lautsprecher gefallen mir sehr gut, die klieneren werden etwas zu klein sein, da ich auch sehr gerne sehr laut höre


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für eire meinungen. DIe größeren Nubox Lautsprecher gefallen mir sehr gut, die klieneren werden etwas zu klein sein, da ich auch sehr gerne sehr laut höre


Auch die 101 hat kaum Probleme mit hohen Pegeln .


----------



## 8800 GT (15. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Auch die 101 hat kaum Probleme mit hohen Pegeln .


Aber sie ist deutlich kleiner und wiegt nur die Hälfte. Sicher, dass das nix ausmacht?


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2010)

Wenn man dem Test von AreaDVD glauebns chenken mag dann nicht .

http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/nubert_nubox101_set.shtml


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. März 2010)

aber AreaDVD kann man in der Regel keinen Glauben schenken  troztdem dürfte auch die NuBox 101 für die PC-Beschallung mehr als ausreichend sein. Oder man nimmt die NuBox 311, die ist ne ganze Ecke größer und nicht sooo viel teurer.


----------



## 8800 GT (15. März 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für eire meinungen. DIe größeren Nubox Lautsprecher gefallen mir sehr gut, die klieneren werden etwas zu klein sein, da ich auch sehr gerne sehr laut höre


shit, mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass ich im falschen Thread gepostet hab


----------



## Blutstoff (15. März 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Das E400 ist Spielzeug,...


 
Nicht mehr oder weniger als Edifier.


----------



## 8800 GT (15. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Nicht mehr oder weniger als Edifier.


Das Edifier ist gut für Mukke und Filme, das E 400 eher nur für Filme


----------



## Blutstoff (15. März 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Das Edifier ist gut für Mukke und Filme, das E 400 eher nur für Filme


 
Das Edifier ist nicht mehr für Musik geeignet als das CE400.


_Der Verständnishalber, habe ich meinen Beitrag mal editiert._


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (15. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Das Edifier ist für Musik genauso wenig geeignet wie das Teufelsystem.



Naja. Kommt halt auf die Ansprüche und nicht zuletzt auch das Budget an. Beide Systeme sind durchaus ihr Geld wert. Wer audiophil ist, wird sich so oder so kein 5.1 System kaufen, sondern für stereo einige hundert bis tausend Euro ausgeben.

Wer 5.1 will und ab und an mal Musik hören, ist mit Edifier als auch Teufel sehr gut beraten.


----------



## 8800 GT (15. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Das Edifier ist für Musik genauso wenig geeignet wie das Teufelsystem.


Sicherlich nicht, das bestätigen dir auch einige Tests
Das Motiv 5 ist "gut" für Musik geeignet..


----------



## a-e-x (15. März 2010)

so, jetzt habtas hinbekommen  ich weiß absolut nicht was ich mir kaufen soll  also 2.1 ist jetzt schonmal sicher. sehe nicht ein diesen aufpreis zum 5.1 zu zahlen. 
Aber die neue Frage ist welches 2.1 system. also ist halt nicht fürs gamen, sondern eigentlich nur für musik!


----------



## Blutstoff (15. März 2010)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Naja. Kommt halt auf die Ansprüche und nicht zuletzt auch das Budget an. Beide Systeme sind durchaus ihr Geld wert. Wer audiophil ist, wird sich so oder so kein 5.1 System kaufen, sondern für stereo einige hundert bis tausend Euro ausgeben.
> 
> Wer 5.1 will und ab und an mal Musik hören, ist mit Edifier als auch Teufel sehr gut beraten.


 
Das habe ich hier auch nicht behauptet. Lies dir mal meine Beiträge genauer durch.
Klar kann man mit beiden Systemen auch in gewisser Weise Musik genießen, sonst hätte ich mir kein CE400 gekauft. Wie du schon sagtest, kommt das auf den jeweiligen Ansspruch und Einsatzzweck an.
Es ging mir ursprünglich um die Aussage von 8800 GT und den Vergleich Teufel/Edifier und da bin ich eben anderer Meinung.

@8800 GT

Von welchen Tests sprichst du genau? Link?


----------



## rytme (16. März 2010)

a-e-x schrieb:


> so, jetzt habtas hinbekommen  ich weiß absolut nicht was ich mir kaufen soll  also 2.1 ist jetzt schonmal sicher. sehe nicht ein diesen aufpreis zum 5.1 zu zahlen.
> Aber die neue Frage ist welches 2.1 system. also ist halt nicht fürs gamen, sondern eigentlich nur für musik!



Dann kauf dir Studiomonitore...


----------



## 8800 GT (16. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Das habe ich hier auch nicht behauptet. Lies dir mal meine Beiträge genauer durch.
> Klar kann man mit beiden Systemen auch in gewisser Weise Musik genießen, sonst hätte ich mir kein CE400 gekauft. Wie du schon sagtest, kommt das auf den jeweiligen Ansspruch und Einsatzzweck an.
> Es ging mir ursprünglich um die Aussage von 8800 GT und den Vergleich Teufel/Edifier und da bin ich eben anderer Meinung.
> 
> ...


Test such ich dir heute Abend raus
Ich denke aber dass ich das sehr gut beurteilen kann, zumindest besser als du. Warum? Ich hatte vor wenigen Wochen ein E 400, ein kumpel von mit hat das Edifier S550 und mittlerweile habe ich das Motiv 5. Kann mir also sehr gut eine Meinung bilden, wärend dessen Du nur dein E400 zum Vergleich hast


----------



## Blutstoff (16. März 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Kann mir also sehr gut eine Meinung bilden, wärend dessen Du nur dein E400 zum Vergleich hast


 
Ach und das habe ich wo geschrieben? Hatte das s550 sowie das s730d bereits hier stehen und konnte alle Systeme direkt miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## 8800 GT (16. März 2010)

Mitunter ist es schwer, einzelne Details als solche vom restlichen  Klangbild gelöst herauszuhören.   Genau das ist es, was anspruchsvollen Hörern fehlt: Die Feinzeichnung  und die Herausarbeitung von Details. Auch Gesang könnte ein ums andere  Mal kräftiger und nachdrücklicher wirken. Der Mitteltonbereich wirkt  etwas zu dünn, wenn auch nicht derart unterbesetzt wie früher. Insgesamt  sind klangliche Verbesserungen zu spüren, sie machen aus dem  Multimediaset aber beileibe keinen Musiker. Das ist aber auch nicht Ziel  des Systems. Dessen Einsatzgebiet liegt am PC als Spiele- und  Filmequipment – wie es sich dort schlägt, wird im nächsten Abschnitt  geklärt. Für diesen hier gilt: Das Concept E 400 reizt aus, was bei der  Größe der Satelliten zu erwarten ist – und schafft vielleicht sogar  etwas mehr als das. Einen Hauch besser gelingt die musikalische  Umsetzung allerdings den Satelliten des Edifier  S550


----------



## Blutstoff (16. März 2010)

Von einigen Tests kann da wohl kaum die Rede sein. Hmmm, naja.... Zu guter letzt muss jeder selbst entscheiden, welche "Brüllwürfel" am besten klingen, da die Unterschiede minimal ausfallen.
Subjektiv konnte mich Teufel mehr überzeugen, was nicht nur am Frequenzloch im Bereich zwischen 120Hz und 150Hz des Edifiers zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## 8800 GT (16. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Von einigen Tests kann da wohl kaum die Rede sein. Hmmm, naja.... Zu guter letzt muss jeder selbst entscheiden, welche "Brüllwürfel" am besten klingen, da die Unterschiede minimal ausfallen.
> Subjektiv konnte mich Teufel mehr überzeugen, was nicht nur am Frequenzloch im Bereich zwischen 120Hz und 150Hz des Edifiers zurückzuführen ist.


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich jetzt alle tests druchgegangen bin, das war der 1., der bei google aufgetaucht ist
Also ich pers. finde den Unterschied vom E400 zum Motiv 5 schon eindruckvoll...


----------



## coffeinfreak (16. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Nicht mehr oder weniger als Edifier.


 
Schon mal beide Systeme in der "Hand" gehabt?
@a_fire_inside, nein, ich arbeite nicht im Marketing von Edifier !


----------



## 8800 GT (16. März 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Schon mal beide Systeme in der "Hand" gehabt?


ja angeblich schon


----------



## Blutstoff (16. März 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Also ich pers. finde den Unterschied vom E400 zum Motiv 5 schon eindruckvoll...


 
Dieser Aussage kann ich mich anschließen. 
Etwas seltsam finde ich jedoch deinen Thread (*Teufel Motiv 5 vs. Edifier S550!!!*). Du schreibst hier, dass du beide Systeme angeblich kennst, in deinem Thread vor zwei Tagen hast du jedoch geschrieben: _"Hi, möchte mal wissen, wo denn die klanglichen Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Systemen liegen. Hat jemand vllt mal beide probegehört oder so etwas??". _
Bitte erklär das mal.

@Coffeinfreak
Du hast meine letzten Beiträge nicht gelesen, oder?


----------



## coffeinfreak (16. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Nicht mehr oder weniger als Edifier.





Blutstoff schrieb:


> Dieser Aussage kann ich mich anschließen.
> 
> @Coffeinfreak
> Du hast meine letzten Beiträge nicht gelesen, oder?



Will ich gar nicht, ich sollte mir mal einen "Teufel Fanboy" Stempel besorgen.


----------



## Blutstoff (16. März 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> ...ich sollte mir mal einen "Teufel Fanboy" Stempel besorgen.


 
Nein, besser einen Edifier.


----------



## coffeinfreak (16. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Nein, besser einen Edifier.



Ich hatte schon einige Systeme von Teufel und Edifier, das E400 ist in dem Preisbereich einfach nicht auf der Höhe mit den Konkurrenten.

Die Satelliten vom Motiv 5 sind um einiges besser, der Bass ist schön kräftig, leider nicht ganz so präzise wie der vom Edifier. Das E400 wummert vom Bass hingegen noch mehr und die Satelliten kannst total vergessen.

Am besten klingen die Motiv 5 Satelliten am Edifier Subwoofer.

Directupload.net - D2e2kztpc.jpg

Bin selber Redakteur und bei mir werden keine deutschen Marken bevorzugt


----------



## Blutstoff (16. März 2010)

Na, das ist doch schön für dich. Subjektiv haben mir die Satelliten des Motiv 5 am besten gefallen, jedoch konnte mich der Bass des CE400 am meisten überzeugen, auch gegenüber des s550 von Edifier. Der Bass kam einfach kräftiger und tiefer rüber. Ansonsten hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sich das CE400 sowie s550 klangtechnisch kaum voneinander trennen lassen.


----------



## 8800 GT (16. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Dieser Aussage kann ich mich anschließen.
> Etwas seltsam finde ich jedoch deinen Thread (*Teufel Motiv 5 vs. Edifier S550!!!*). Du schreibst hier, dass du beide Systeme angeblich kennst, in deinem Thread vor zwei Tagen hast du jedoch geschrieben: _"Hi, möchte mal wissen, wo denn die klanglichen Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Systemen liegen. Hat jemand vllt mal beide probegehört oder so etwas??". _
> Bitte erklär das mal.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir öfters überlegt, mir das S550 zu kaufen. Ich habe ja auch die Möglichkeit, es bei einem kumpel probe zuhören, jedoch kann ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen. Darum frage ich ja die Experten, die gewiss geschultere Ohren haben als ich, nach den genauen unterschieden


----------



## Blutstoff (16. März 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich habe mir öfters überlegt, mir das S550 zu kaufen. Ich habe ja auch die Möglichkeit, es bei einem kumpel probe zuhören, jedoch kann ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen. Darum frage ich ja die Experten, die gewiss geschultere Ohren haben als ich, nach den genauen unterschieden


 
Ok, alles klar. Bleib beim Motiv 5. Die Satelliten klingen besser.


----------



## coffeinfreak (16. März 2010)

Der Bass vom 400er ist einfach übertrieben, halt für die Boom Boom Kiddies. Wahrscheinlich war der Sub bei dir einfach nur falsch positioniert denn dann würdest du schnell merken wie stark und extrem präzise der Bass vom Edifier ist. Hierbei handelt es sich zudem noch um ein passives System.

Man kann sich auch vieles schön reden, das Motiv 5 hat von mir jedenfalls eine gute Bewertung bekommen.

Was ist deine Musikrichtung?

Edit: Die Satelliten klingen besser aber nur die Höhen, wenn du den Bass komplett entfernst kann das Edifier wieder punkten.


----------



## Blutstoff (16. März 2010)

Nach meinem Empfinden klingt der Bass des CE400 eher zurückhaltend, seltsam. Wahrscheinlich hängt es bei mir auch mit der Größe des Raumes zusammen, denn ich kann alles voll aufdrehen und bekomme nicht gleich einen Hörsturz. Positionen habe ich jedenfalls einige ausprobiert.
Musik höre ich eher selten mit dem System, dafür muss meine Hifi-Anlage herhalten. Wenn ich jedoch Musik höre ist dies sehr verschieden, meist Live-DVDs verschiedener Künstler z.B. David Garrett, AC/DC, U2, Pink, Snow-Patrol, Peter Fox usw., also quer durch die Bank.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. März 2010)

> Subjektiv konnte mich Teufel mehr überzeugen, was nicht nur am Frequenzloch im Bereich zwischen 120Hz und 150Hz des Edifiers zurückzuführen ist.



Dieses Frequenzloch dürften die Teufel-Systeme ziemlich ähnlich auch haben. Leider findet man (zumindest ich ^^) aber keine Frequenz-Diagramme die das objektiv bestätigen können. Ein relativ simpler Test von mir (ohne Pegel-Messgerät) hat aber zu solchen Ergebnissen geführt. Frequenzen zwisch 120 und 150Hz waren deutlich leiser als der Rest.


----------



## Blutstoff (16. März 2010)

Das ist soweit richtig. Subjektiv kam mir das Frequenzloch beim Edifier ausgeprägter vor. Aber wie gesagt, alles rein subjektiv.


----------



## coffeinfreak (17. März 2010)

Also das kannst wirklich keinem erzählen das ausgerechnet DU ein Frequenzloch hörst, das ist nur Messbar. Wenn viele Leute ein Messgerät hätten würden auch einige den Bass zurück drehen aber hauptsache Bass, der Rest ist egal.


----------



## Blutstoff (17. März 2010)

Es gibt Test-Programme, mit denen sich Frequenzen einzeln wiedergeben lassen. Da kann man das ziemlich leicht testen, ohne spezielle Messinstrumente. Aber das muss ich dir bestimmt nicht sagen, denn schließlich bist du ja "Redakteur".


----------



## coffeinfreak (17. März 2010)

Ja bin ich, es können auch Höhen getestet werden die für das Menschliche Ohr nur noch kaum wahrnehmbar sind.

Ob das im täglichen Gebrauch eine Rolle spielt ist die andere Frage. Da gibt es ganz andere Faktoren die wichtiger sind (Soundkarte, Qualität vom Lied/Film usw).


----------



## Blutstoff (17. März 2010)

Es gibt immer eine Schwachstelle, die Frage ist nur, wie ausgeprägt diese ist. Bei einem 5.1-Brüllwürfelsystem, dass 300€ und mehr kostet kann man vieles in Frage stellen, aber Philosophie liegt mir nicht, daher bleibe ich bei den Fakten.


----------



## coffeinfreak (17. März 2010)

Wer darauf so großen Wert legt muss aber um einiges mehr in den Geldbeutel greifen


----------



## Blutstoff (17. März 2010)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, war das Frequenzloch für mich nicht ausschlaggebend, sondern der Gesamteindruck.


----------



## coffeinfreak (17. März 2010)

Dann hast du für mich einfach schlechte Ohren. Besorg dir doch mal alle drei Systeme (gleichzeitig) und setzt dich nochmal davor.


----------



## Blutstoff (17. März 2010)

Hast recht, ich habe schlechte Ohren. Das muss es wohl sein. 
Damit ich hier nicht immer alles doppelt für dich schreiben muss, ließ die den Thread nochmal komplett durch, danke.


----------



## coffeinfreak (17. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Hast recht, ich habe schlechte Ohren. Das muss es wohl sein.
> Damit ich hier nicht immer alles doppelt für dich schreiben muss, ließ die den Thread nochmal komplett durch, danke.



Ja und? Bestätigt ja meine Aussage noch mehr 
Naja lassen wir das, ich ordne dich in der Kategorie "Teufel Fanboy" ein.


----------



## Blutstoff (17. März 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> ...ich ordne dich in der Kategorie "Teufel Fanboy" ein.


 
Wow, starkes Argument.
Bleib doch bitte beim nächsten Mal wenigstens sachlich, wenn dir bereits bei einer oberflächlichen Diskussion die Argumente ausgehen.


----------



## coffeinfreak (18. März 2010)

Wo gehen mir denn die Argumente aus, du hast deine Meinung und ich meine, blos ich bin der Ansicht das deine Meinung falsch ist (du siehst es wahrscheinlich genau anders).


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. März 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Wo gehen mir denn die Argumente aus, du hast deine Meinung und ich meine, blos ich bin der Ansicht das deine Meinung falsch ist (du siehst es wahrscheinlich genau anders).



...und greifst die Leute persönlich an ("Teufel Fanboy"). Das ist ein Anzeichen dafür, dass dir die Argumente ausgehen. Vllt. solltest du mal probieren die Meinung anderer zu akzeptieren sonst könntest du evtl noch als "Edifier Fanboy" in Verruf kommen 
Ich bin der Meinung, beide Systeme nehmen sich nicht viel. Bei Musik klingen sie beide gleich bescheiden. Für Film und Spiele braucht man sowieso nicht so einen differenzierten Klang, da reicht ordentlicher Wumms, und den haben wohl beide Systeme.
Da ich selbst ein Teufel E300 besitze liegt das bei mir trotzdem vor dem Edifier


----------



## Dirksen (20. März 2010)

so jetzt hab ich den ganzen thread gelesen und bin trotzdem nicht schlauer
welches ist den für Games/Musik am PC (Hardstyle u. Metal) besser?
Wie lang sind die Kabel beim Edifer?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. März 2010)

Für Games ist das S550 besser geeignet, da es ein 5.1-System ist und man somit in vielen Spielen Raumklang genießen kann.
Für Musik sind beide Systeme nicht geeignet.


----------



## Dirksen (20. März 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988;1650175
Für Musik sind beide Systeme nicht geeignet.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> wiso das denn???
> id klar das die nicht gegen in 5000,- Hifi-sys ankommen aber zu meinen momentanen logitech z-230 dürften die ne steigerung sein


----------



## Dirksen (20. März 2010)

wiso das denn???


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


id klar das die nicht gegen in 5000,- Hifi-sys ankommen aber zu meinen  momentanen logitech z-230 dürften die ne steigerung sein


----------



## Blutstoff (20. März 2010)

Ist doch eigentlich nicht so schwer. Wenn du nur zwei Boxen brauchst und dir der kleine Sub ausreicht, dann nimm das s530. Wenn du jedoch gerne mal mit 5.1 zocken möchtest, dir der Subwoofer nicht groß genug sein kann und du auch Filme in 5.1 genießen möchtest, dann nimm das s550.

Sollte dir ein 2.1-System reichen, dir das s530 aber zu schwach  erscheinen, kannst du alternativ auch zum s730 greifen. 300 Watt RMS bei einem 2.1-System sprechen jedenfalls eine deutliche Sprache.


----------



## Dirksen (21. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich nicht so schwer. Wenn du nur zwei Boxen brauchst und dir der kleine Sub ausreicht, dann nimm das s530. Wenn du jedoch gerne mal mit 5.1 zocken möchtest, dir der Subwoofer nicht groß genug sein kann und du auch Filme in 5.1 genießen möchtest, dann nimm das s550.
> 
> Sollte dir ein 2.1-System reichen, dir das s530 aber zu schwach  erscheinen, kannst du alternativ auch zum s730 greifen. 300 Watt RMS bei einem 2.1-System sprechen jedenfalls eine deutliche Sprache.


ok danke aber das war eigentlich nicht meine frage.
Ich wollte wissen warum die angeblich nicht für musik zu gebrauchen sind?
Kann mir das nicht vorstellen


----------



## querinkin (21. März 2010)

Ich denke er wollte damit sagen, dass er für Musik Regalboxen/Standlautsprecher/Studiomonitore nehmen würde. Natürlich kannst du mit dem S530/S550/S730 auch Musik hören. Die klingen auch nicht schlecht, nur Regalboxen/Standlautsprecher/Studiomonitore würden besser klingen.


----------



## Dirksen (21. März 2010)

nur die würden auch das X-fache kosten....
Ps: wie lang sind die kabel vom woofer-> Boxen?


----------



## querinkin (21. März 2010)

Kabellängen beim S530 grob geschätzt: Subwoofer zu Remote ca. 1.5m, Subwoofer zu PC ca. 1.5m und die vom Subwoofer zu den Boxen ca. 2m (aber die kannst du durch ein beliebiges Lautsprecherkabel ersetzen, somit ist die Länge frei wählbar).


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. März 2010)

querinkin schrieb:


> Ich denke er wollte damit sagen, dass er für Musik Regalboxen/Standlautsprecher/Studiomonitore nehmen würde. Natürlich kannst du mit dem S530/S550/S730 auch Musik hören. Die klingen auch nicht schlecht, nur Regalboxen/Standlautsprecher/Studiomonitore würden besser klingen.



Besser als ein Logitech X-230 sicher, aber gut klingen solche Systeme bei Musik trotzdem nicht. Da braucht es auch keine 5000€ HiFi-Anlage um solche Subwoofer-Satelliten-Systeme zu schlagen.



Dirksen schrieb:


> nur die würden auch das X-fache kosten....



Man bekommt auch schon deutlich günstiger Regallautsprecher die um ein vielfaches besser klingen als ein Teufel- oder Edifier-System.
Meine Kompaktlautsprecher haben z.B. grad mal 90€/Paar gekostet und spielen mein 300€-Teufel-Concept E300 bei Musik gnadenlos an die Wand.


----------



## Dirksen (21. März 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Meine Kompaktlautsprecher haben z.B. grad mal 90€/Paar gekostet und spielen mein 300€-Teufel-Concept E300 bei Musik gnadenlos an die Wand.


wie verhalten die sich in Games ???
und was haben die gekostet (mit allem drum und dran)?


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich nicht so schwer. Wenn du nur zwei Boxen brauchst und dir der kleine Sub ausreicht, dann nimm das s530. Wenn du jedoch gerne mal mit 5.1 zocken möchtest, dir der Subwoofer nicht groß genug sein kann und du auch Filme in 5.1 genießen möchtest, dann nimm das s550.
> 
> Sollte dir ein 2.1-System reichen, dir das s530 aber zu schwach  erscheinen, kannst du alternativ auch zum s730 greifen. 300 Watt RMS bei einem 2.1-System sprechen jedenfalls eine deutliche Sprache.


Diese 300W "RMS" wird das Ding in Messungen nichtmal ansatzweise bringen können; vom Klirrfaktor im "hohen" Leistungsbereich und dem Signalrauschabstand wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Blutstoff (21. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Diese 300W "RMS" wird das Ding in Messungen nichtmal ansatzweise bringen können; vom Klirrfaktor im "hohen" Leistungsbereich und dem Signalrauschabstand wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen.


 
Ja, das ist klar. Aber man muss das ganze ja auch im Verhältnis betrachten.

@Dirksen 
www.teufel.de


----------



## Dirksen (21. März 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> @Dirksen
> www.teufel.de


kannste mir da was empfehlen???
habe mir mal das E 400 angeguckt, hab den kleinen boxen aber nicht allzu viel zugetraut...


----------



## Dirksen (21. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Diese 300W "RMS" wird das Ding in Messungen nichtmal ansatzweise bringen können; vom Klirrfaktor im "hohen" Leistungsbereich und dem Signalrauschabstand wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen.



Brauch ich ja auch gar nicht muss nur 15m² beschallen


----------



## Blutstoff (21. März 2010)

Dirksen schrieb:


> kannste mir da was empfehlen???
> habe mir mal das E 400 angeguckt, hab den kleinen boxen aber nicht allzu viel zugetraut...


 
Hab das CE400. Die kleinen Satelliten sind für ihr Größe ganz gut. Filme und Games machen wirklich Spaß. Zum Musikhören sind sie nicht schlechter oder besser geeignet als die genannten Systeme von Edifier. Der Sub ist für 15m² schon bald etwas überdimensioniert. Da sollte das CE300 vollkommen ausreichen.

_Edit: Evtl. kommt für dich ja auch das Motiv 2 in Frage. Die Satelliten sind etwas größer und daher für Musik besser geeignet, als die hier genannten Systeme. Der Subwoofer sollte für deine 15m² zudem locker reichen._


----------



## Dirksen (21. März 2010)

sollte für 15m² nicht sogar das CE100/CE200 reichen?


----------



## Blutstoff (21. März 2010)

Dirksen schrieb:


> sollte für 15m² nicht sogar das CE100/CE200 reichen?


 
Nein, die beiden Systeme würde ich eher nicht empfehlen. Die Satelliten sind hier noch kleiner.


----------



## Dirksen (21. März 2010)

ok
was müsste ich den zu dem CE 300 dazu kaufen?


----------



## Blutstoff (21. März 2010)

Du benötigst noch Lautsprecherkabel (min. 1,5 qmm) und 3x Klinke/Chinch-Kabel zum Anschließen an die Soundkarte.


----------



## Dirksen (21. März 2010)

links?


----------



## querinkin (21. März 2010)

Lautsprecher Zubehör Standfüße Wandhalter Kabel – Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

Kabel kannste im Baumarkt kaufen, ist günstiger als das Zeugs von Teufel, Klangunterschiede gibt es rein gar keine.


----------



## Blutstoff (21. März 2010)

Lautsprecherkabel z.B. hier: Lautsprecher Teufel - Kabel für Lautsprecher

Bekommste aber woanders auch billiger. 


und hier: Lautsprecher Teufel - Verbindungskabel

Klinke/Chinchkabel kommst du in jedem größeren Supermarkt auch günstiger.


----------



## Dirksen (21. März 2010)

aso thx
hab nur noch eine Farge bekommt man die füße/wandhlater auch billiger?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. März 2010)

Als ich Standfüße für mein CE300 gesucht habe stand ich vor der gleichen Frage und hab mich dann mal etwas umgeschaut. Der Hammer waren natürlich billigst verarbeitete Bose-Stnadfüße für 150€ das Stück  naja, wie auch immer....Standfüße kosten alle so ca. 40€/Stück...viel günstiger als mit den Teufel-Füßen kommt man da also nicht weg. Einen kleinen Test zu den Standfüßen habe hier geschrieben.
Die Teufel-Füße sind ein ganzes Stück besser verarbeitet als das Zeug was man so beim Mediamarkt und so bekommt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihnen.
Wandhalterungen dürfte man etwas billiger bekommen als bei Teufel.

Für 15m² reicht das CE300 auf jeden Fall mehr als aus. Mein Zimmer ist auch ca. 15m² groß und ich habe das CE300. Voll aufgedreht habe ich es noch nie da es unerträglich laut wird, der Klang bleibt aber bis zum Schluss des erträglichen sehr sauber, da kann man nicht meckern.
Vom CE100 und dem CE200 würde ich abraten, die kleineren Satelliten machen sich klanglich durchaus bemerkbar. Da klingt das E300 doch ein ganzes Stück voluminöser und weniger blechern.



> wie verhalten die sich in Games ???
> und was haben die gekostet (mit allem drum und dran)?


In Spielen hab ich meine HiFi-Anlage noch nie probiert da sie dafür auch nicht gedacht ist und mir genau im Rücken steht wenn ich vor dem PC sitze ^^
Eine detaillierte Kostenaufrechnung findest du hier.


----------



## Dirksen (21. März 2010)

ohh....
dann baue ich selber welche.
Kann man die Lautsprecher Kabel eig in der Mitte durschneiden und 2 draus machen????


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. März 2010)

> Kann man die Lautsprecher Kabel eig in der Mitte durschneiden und 2 draus machen????



Ja sicher kann man das, warum auch nicht ^^ da sind ja keine Stecker oder so dran.


----------



## coffeinfreak (22. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kabel kannste im Baumarkt kaufen, ist günstiger als das Zeugs von Teufel, Klangunterschiede gibt es rein gar keine.



Genau


----------



## Dirksen (22. März 2010)

gut,gut....
kann man teufel anlagen eig irg-wo billig kaufen?


----------



## coffeinfreak (22. März 2010)

Nein, nur bei Teufel. Schau mal unter B-Ware


----------



## Dirksen (22. März 2010)

find ich nicht -.-


----------



## coffeinfreak (22. März 2010)

Gleich auf der ersten Seite 

Auslaufmodelle, Restposten, B-Ware – Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## Dirksen (23. März 2010)

ahhh
Danke


----------



## Dirksen (24. März 2010)

machen solche sets sinn?
Lautsprecher Teufel Concept E 300 Digital
und was bringt mir der decoder???


----------



## Blutstoff (24. März 2010)

Ob es Sinn macht, musst du selbst enscheiden. Für den Preis der Dekoderstation bekommt man jedenfall schon einen Reciever, der nicht schlechter ist, jedoch mehr kann.
Die Decoderstation hat mehrere Ein- und Ausgänge, analog wie digital, um mehr Geräte anschließen zu können. Sie bieten alle möglichen Dolbydecoder und ne Fernbedienung.
Naja, da sie im Set günstiger ist, wäre sie vielleicht eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Dirksen (24. März 2010)

was würde mir das den konkret bringen?


----------



## Blutstoff (24. März 2010)

Na, du kannst mehrer Geräte gleichzeitig anschließen und musst nichts umstöpseln. Bespielsweise wäre es dann möglich den PC, DVD-Player und TV oder Satreciever oder oder oder zusammen anzuschließen und über das CE300 wiederzugeben. Dann wäre da noch der Dolby Digital/ProLogic/dts-Decoder sowie eine Fernbedienung.


----------



## Dirksen (25. März 2010)

also wenn ich die anlage nur für pc nutzen will bringt mir das nix?


----------



## Blutstoff (25. März 2010)

Dirksen schrieb:


> also wenn ich die anlage nur für pc nutzen will bringt mir das nix?


 
Nein, das Ding bringt dir für den reinen PC-Einsatz keinen Vorteil. Eine  gute Soundkarte ala Xonar DX oder D2X bringt dir weit aus mehr.


----------



## Dirksen (26. März 2010)

was bringt mir die den?


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2010)

Bessere Soundqualität.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. März 2010)

So ist es.


----------



## Dirksen (26. März 2010)

aha.... merke ich als Leihe wahrscheinlich eh nicht


----------



## Dirksen (26. März 2010)

oder?


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2010)

Wenn du den Edit-Button nutzt schon...



Spoiler



Nee, in Ernst. Auch als Laie wird man feststellen wie grausam der Onboardsound ist. Es sei denn du hast dir dein Gehör bereits mit in-Ears total verstümmelt


----------



## Blutstoff (26. März 2010)

Den Unterschied zwischen Onboardsound und einer guten Soundkarte merkt jeder, ob nun ein Laie oder ein Pro.


----------



## Dirksen (26. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn du den Edit-Button nutzt schon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was ist ein "Edit-Button"
und ja ich benutze in-ears 
aber meine ohren sind noch 1A war letztens noch beim ohrenarzt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. März 2010)

> was ist ein "Edit-Button"



Das ist die Schaltfläche mit deren Hilfe du hier im Forum beiträge bearbeiten kannst um Doppelposts zu vermeiden


----------



## Dirksen (26. März 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhh


----------

